# Stihl 042 hop ups???



## Dustin D (Feb 19, 2010)

I just bought a Stihl 042 AV off of the internet and the piston is scored. I've looked around and there isn't anything around about any hop ups for them. Can anybody help me out?


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Feb 19, 2010)

Try posting this in the chainsaw section...you will get alot more answers. I don't think the 042 was a very popular saw and you probably won't find much on it. Steve


----------



## Brushwacker (Feb 22, 2010)

An 048 cylinder and piston will interchange and increase the displacement significantly.
048 is a fine saw, one of my favorites. Main differance is the bore but I think most everything interchanges in 042's & 048's. There was some variations in parts such as the air filter cover, later models had chain brakes probaby couple other variations. 
They were discontinued some time ago and parts aren't as readily availuble as other stihls but if you look they can be found, mostly used. I 've been collecting to complete an 048 myself.
Try posting what you need on trading post here and look on ebay if you don't find it here.


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 22, 2010)

*Whats an 042??*

I,ve run a dozen or 2 041s regular and Super .. But I,ve never seen or heard of an 042 ??? I may have even owned an 041 or more ..
. Never seen an 048 either . But I have seen and ran an 049 ...... It was like an over grown 028 ...... about like an 056 , NOT SUPER ..maybe a little less than that ..


----------



## Brushwacker (Feb 23, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> I,ve run a dozen or 2 041s regular and Super .. But I,ve never seen or heard of an 042 ??? I may have even owned an 041 or more ..
> . Never seen an 048 either . But I have seen and ran an 049 ...... It was like an over grown 028 ...... about like an 056 , NOT SUPER ..maybe a little less than that ..



http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...8ea47c2d0942227788256ba2004878e7?OpenDocument
Whats an 049 ? 045 ? 039 ?


----------



## Dustin D (Feb 23, 2010)

*Thanks.*

I will look into getting the 048 parts. I've already been looking at stuff on ebay and theres quit a selection of parts on there for my 042.


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 23, 2010)

*17 lbs*

Thats why .... The 041 and 041 Super were very dependable saws , tho like all horizontal piston saws they vibrated like mad and you had to keep every thing tightened up . The super did fine with a 32" bar on it .. I think it weighed around 15 lbs ..
. 
.. The 045 was a good bigger saw . It was under filtered . and ran REAL HOT . But the timing could be advanced and the Super model @ around 85 ccs , ported and turning around 13,000 rpm was the saw to beat if you could .... I had a Madsen's hot rod .045 Super that was real good and strong .... But , like the 056 s it didn,t last long with a steady diet with a 42" bar , but with a 32" or 36" It was a great saw for it,s time .. 
I got bucked out of a log deck of Beech logs in Maine with an 045 .. I fell the biggest Red Cedar of my career so far with an 045 Super .....
. 
. The 049 looked like that 042 . But it didn,t catch on in Alaska , guys just went from the 045 Super to the 056 Super . The regular 056 was 77 ccs if I remember right , but it weighed the same as the Super and almost the same as the Magnum II .....Which was 97 ccs The 056 Super was 85 or 87 ccs .....


----------



## Dustin D (Feb 24, 2010)

*Ok*

What dose any of that have to do with "hop ups for my 042"? Thanks, everyone else who answered my question with usefull info.


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 24, 2010)

Hahahahaha,

dose. .

Any way, it sounds like you ned to put some 048 parts on your 042.

Other than that, the same rules that apply to all the other internal combustion motors. 




Improve flow & raise compression . . . . . . .


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 25, 2010)

Dustin D said:


> What dose any of that have to do with "hop ups for my 042"? Thanks, everyone else who answered my question with usefull info.


. Why waste your time , effort and money modifying a saw that was a very brief blip on the scene .... Just run it as is if you want to pack something that heavy around ..... But if you check the weight of a 660 Mag. it is very close , and you actually get something for the weight ..........

.

. Does it have points or electronic ignition ??. 
. If you want to use the thing to make money it,s a waste of time foolin with an old saw ........


----------



## Dustin D (Feb 25, 2010)

*Oh, ok. Thanks.*

I would love to have a saw that big but its just not in the cards rite now. I bought the 042 for pretty cheap compared to what the bigger saws are going for. I'm starting out small and going to work my way up. Buy, rebuild, use it a little and sell it. I have two other saws that I'm doing the same with.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 25, 2010)

Dustin D said:


> I would love to have a saw that big but its just not in the cards rite now. I bought the 042 for pretty cheap compared to what the bigger saws are going for. I'm starting out small and going to work my way up. Buy, rebuild, use it a little and sell it. I have two other saws that I'm doing the same with.



Good plan. You have to start somewhere. Stick around on AS..whatever you're building there's tons of information.


----------



## Brushwacker (Feb 26, 2010)

Dustin D said:


> I would love to have a saw that big but its just not in the cards rite now. I bought the 042 for pretty cheap compared to what the bigger saws are going for. I'm starting out small and going to work my way up. Buy, rebuild, use it a little and sell it. I have two other saws that I'm doing the same with.



Been there , done it, still do.
I understand if your main incomes coming from using your chainsaw and volume increases your pay hundreds of dollars a week logging, tree service etc.it pays to spend the money on newer equipment , however I wouldn't feel much handicapped bucking average firewood with an 048 vs a 660. Getting into bigger tougher trees 25" dia. and up the 660 would speed things up. Smaller then that the 660 will move me faster then I feel comfortable moving while sawing for any length of time. If your depending on the saw of course you need to find parts when you need them but as an extra saw to use along with another they don't hurt a thing to have and use as long as maintain a saw that will finish the job.


----------

